# Kwik-Fit tried to rip off the wrong person today - For sure!



## uk lee (Jul 22, 2014)

Here's a little story for you...

The wife's polo needed a pair of front tyres. It's an old 9N diesel , they're front heavy and it had been running under inflated. So i booked her in for a pair of Goodyears using Kwik Fit online. They're only around the corner, and inc fitting & balance they were competitively priced. I pre-paid online , so all she had to do was turn up.

I came back from work "Get your tyres babe ?" - "Yep , but they said it needed wheel alignment - so I had to pay another £45 :thumbdown: "

"WHAT ??  " Her receipt said , front toe adjust £45.99 . I grabbed my keys & screamed around there in the car , my blood was boiling !

I got hold of the manager , and asked him why he'd charged £45 an unnecessary wheel alignment on my wifes car - when it was only due in for 2 new front tyres ? 
He could tell by my body language , and my tone that i wasnt a happy bunny...

He said they were worn on the edges , and started to try and tell me it was due to the alignment. - "Show me the data ?" i asked . He looked puzzled - "The before & after data" , i repeated.
"Oh , we dont keep it" - he said sheepishly. "OK , show me the old tyres then ?"

He huffed , walked over to the corner of the workshop & pulled them out , Proudly displaying them - he pointed out the heavily worn inner and outer shoulders . 
"That , is due to under inflation - i know for a fact that there was nothing wrong with the alignment on my wifes car ! :x " i said.
"Nah , not always mate " - he was having none of it.
I then explained that excess positive toe would give wear on the outside and excess negative toe would give wear on the inside. You cant wear both sides of the same tyre at the same time with bad front toes ! - He then pulled a very cynical face and said "How do you know that  ?"

_ -brief pause , whilst i counted to 5 in my head -_

 "Let me tell you something, before i really lose my shirt - I'm a senior wheel alignment engineer for Jaguar Landrover. In the plant i have 6 wheel alignment rigs that cost over £1.2 million each -_ I _run those rigs . I also manage the service equipment at the Technical Academy, and_ I_ train the people , who train _your _people , how to use _that _kit !"

- long silence -

 "Erm , I'll just get your refund Sir  " ...

I took my money and left before i did something i would probably regret. The thing is , most folk wouldnt know any better , and just accept what they're being told. I think its outrageous that they rip people off in this way , and especially try it on my missus !.


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

You 1, Quick fit 0.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

All that knowledge (and anger) but you couldn't be arsed to check your ladies' tyre pressures :roll:


----------



## uk lee (Jul 22, 2014)

Janman - yes guilty as charged .

From my phone


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

jamman said:


> All that knowledge (and anger) but you couldn't be arsed to check your ladies' tyre pressures :roll:


 :lol: PMSL :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

uk lee said:


> Janman - yes guilty as charged .
> 
> From my phone


I've been there but I now know that if I don't check water, oil and pressures every couple of weeks on SWMBO crappy little Astra they will never be checked. :roll:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

*Ahem* To bastardise their saying : 'You can't get thicker than a Quick Fit bullshitter'
[smiley=drummer.gif]-tish


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Otley said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > All that knowledge (and anger) but you couldn't be arsed to check your ladies' tyre pressures :roll:
> ...


  too true, if I didn't check SWMBO's & kids tyres they would be running on their rims. And oil, they assume that's what the warning lights are for....


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

uk lee said:


> Janman - yes guilty as charged .
> 
> From my phone


Lol

Jamman, your posts always make me laugh [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## uk lee (Jul 22, 2014)

I've just spent 5 minutes working out what SWMBO means - lol :roll:

You're right of course - and I'm usually fastidious about maintaining my own cars / bikes , i guess the poor old Polo got pushed to the back of the queue. You know what it's like though , you always have more fun playing with your own toys and the less interesting ones always tend to get less attention.

It just flicked my switch when she said that they (Kwik Fit) made it out that her car had a 'problem' - accompanied my much sucking of teeth to sell a alignment . It's opportunistic and almost predatory .The tread was low across the full width of the tyre and the shoulders were worse than the rest - but not exactly down to the cords. Clearly this is indicative of under inflation - and they damn well knew it


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

That's just typical of them! We have problems on our company lease cars when we ring up for replacement tyres and they say drop it in to your local kwik fit. The problem is once you've turned up and they've put your car in the workshop they then tell you that they haven't got the "right tyres" I know this is bollox as it's happened three times now and their response is call the kwik fit mobile number so they come out to your place of work. When the mobile fitter comes out he then tells me that the kwik fit garages don't get some sort of bonus or pay for fitting lease vehicle tyres!!! Kwik fit places are a franchise, so if I were you id get in contact with their HQ as I'm sure they'd be interested in what's happened here, and may penalise your local place.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Kwik fit seem to like picking women to try and rip off too, a friend of mines missus took her seat ibiza in for some tyres and came out with all the shock absorbers renewed as well, This car was 2 years old and had under 10k on it :lol: needless to say i told him to get on to head office and create holly hell :evil: eventually he got his money back!!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

its not the kwik fit its most garages tbh

J
xx


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Not all garages rip women off.

I took my daughters car in to the local tyre place, and they repaired the tyre, took 45 mins and cost £22.

A few weeks later she had another puncture she took it in, took 10 minutes (same repair) and cost £15.

Can only presume fitters less interested in a 50 year old bloke in a suit, than a 22 year old girl in shorts and a skimpy top.

Sometimes sexism is a positive :?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

How Skimpy ??????????????????


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

jamman said:


> How Skimpy ??????????????????


The sort of skimpy tops you wear to the gay parade every year.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

jamman said:


> How Skimpy ??????????????????


Very, but saved her cash


----------



## uk lee (Jul 22, 2014)

Lol

From my phone


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

I am in the motor trade and I wouldnt even wish my enemies took their cars to kiwk fit. There number of people I hear about who have been ripped off by Kwik Fit. I would rather drive on flats to the next tyre place than use them. They are part pf the reason the motor trade has such a bad reputation...


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

jamman said:


> All that knowledge (and anger) but you couldn't be arsed to check your ladies' tyre pressures :roll:


 Ha!


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Haha nice one!


----------



## mrdanward (Aug 29, 2014)

Good to read of someone standing up to them and getting the refund. Many wouldn't.


----------

